# apple case for ipad? Apple, Yoobao?



## AMART (Jul 1, 2010)

When my husband bought me an iPad for my birthday, he bought the case from Apple -- their standard black case. I wanted something that will hold the ipad at an angle that will facilitate typing, and it seems like it could do that. BUT, my friend told me that the Yoobao case is nicer. Any thoughts? I want something simple, sleek and that serves as a stand that holds it at different angles for different uses, but I don't need anything pretty since I already have a Borsa Bella bag for toting it around. Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think anyone here has bought the Yoobao, at least not that I've seen. It's only available through eBay, as near as I can tell, and reviews on it are overall good, but mixed:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?s=b4984141ed43db5f4b82d869a2b21a85&t=914451

(that's a 23 page and counting thread, BTW--a lot more info than you'll find on it here!)

To make a long story short, if you want one, you need to get either the version 2 (which has a flap to help hold the iPad in place) or the new Executive model, whenever it comes out. The Version 2 looks like a leather version of the Apple case, the Executive is more like a leather (or fake leather) version of the MacAlly bookstand and does not have a leather frame around the bezel of the iPad.

Do not, under any circumstances, buy a Yoobao Version 1 or a Version 2 that doesn't specify it has the flap. Some were altered not by the factory, but by less than honest sellers, and used cheap elastics to try and keep the iPad from slipping out while in an upright position.

The Executive is one I'm keeping my eye on (not for sale yet as of this morning), and they're coming out with a pretty cool looking Denim version of the original Apple-style model. Both should be available from at least some sellers fairly soon. One seller in particular seems reputable and is a regular contributor over the last 10 pages or so of the thread.

As for the Apple case, I've seen them, and didn't opt to buy. Too flimsy in upright and typing positions, and the case material is just plain nasty after a brief period of use--it attracts dust and lint like you wouldn't believe. I also dislike cases that cover the bezel of the device; for some people, they get in the way of swiping from one screen to the next, and for me, they're a visual distraction as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dragon_Wingz (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a black Yoobao, version 2 that I bought on eBay, and I really like it.  I found out about it on the macrumors website.  I've been following the thread VictoriaP posted for a while now, and I also like the brown leather, and denim version.  There are a lot of good pictures and comments on that thread.


----------



## AMART (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks so much to you both! I'm still interested in the Yoobao, but I'm also going to read through that long thread to get some other ideas. I'm returning the Apple case since I didn't even take it out of the box and the thought of a cover that attracts lint makes me crazy.


----------

